# nouvelle



## syldra (18 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous, je rejoins votre petite communauté qui m'a l'air très accueillante. C'est la première fois que je m'inscris sur un forum et j'avoue avoir un peu de mal à m'y retrouver  :rateau: 
pour infos je suis infographiste (formée sur le tas), toujours en système 9  :rose: , je bosse sur un powerbook titanium.
je cherche désespèrement unpetit logiciel me permettant de détecter des images rvb automatiquement parmi un dossier (certains DA n'ont toujours pas compris que la conversion était obligatoire   ), j'avais vu ça chez un imprimeur (aujourd'hui dead), il s'appelait "find rgb". Quelqu'un saurait-il où me procurer un logiciel de ce type ?  

merci à tous


----------



## xanadu (18 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous, je rejoins votre petite communauté qui m'a l'air très accueillante.



Bienvenue sur Macgénération. Surtout ne t'inquiètte pas t'auras des intervenants pour ton sujet.

A bientôt


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue sur MacG.   En faisant une petite recherche, je suis tombé sur ce logiciel est-ce que c'est ce que tu cherches? Trouvé sur Magazinepublisher.com.


----------



## rezba (18 Novembre 2004)

syldra, et bienvenue !

  Pour le reste, il y a beaucoup de "sections" différentes, c'est vrai. Mais il y a beaucoup de questions, il faut dire.
  Alors, pour ta machine, c'est plutôt par là, pour les problèmes liés au système 9, c'est ici, la maison des infographistes, c'est celle-là, la bourse aux logiciels divers et variés, c'est là, et pour dire des conneries, c'est généralement ici. Le reste, tu verras, ça se trouve facilement, il suffit généralement de lire l'intitulé et la description des forums. Et quand tu ne sais vraiment pas où poser ta question, pose-la ici, comme tu l'as fait aujourd'hui. Et on la redirigera au bon endroit. ,)


----------



## chagregel (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Alors, pour ta machine, c'est plutôt par là(...)



[Je ne fais que passer] De loin, la partie du forum la plus intéressante, viens nous voir    :love:


----------



## Bilbo (18 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> [Je ne fais que passer] De loin, la partie du forum la plus intéressante, viens nous voir    :love:


Ah bon ?  Il faudra que j'y passe de temps à autres alors.  

À+

P.S. syldra, comme tu peux le voir, il n'y a pas qu'au Bar qu'on dit des conneries, mais ici on les dit avec parcimonie.


----------



## JediMac (18 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'aime pas syldra :hein: !




pssst syldra, je dis ça rien que pour sortir du lot de tous ces flagorneurs, mais je ne le pense pas hein :love:.


----------



## Bilbo (18 Novembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> pssst syldra, je dis ça rien que pour sortir du lot de tous ces flagorneurs, mais je ne le pense pas hein :love:.


Va falloir que tu passes à la caisse pour que je ne fasse pas voir à ta douce moitié les libertés que tu prends sur les forums. :casse:



À+


----------



## JediMac (19 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que tu passes à la caisse pour que je ne fasse pas voir à ta douce moitié les libertés que tu prends sur les forums. :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> À+


Ben voilà !!! Non seulement tu me fais un odieux chantage, mais en plus tu révèles au grand jour mon message secret destiné à syldra que j'avais écrit avec du jus de citron pensant qu'aucun des vils rustres de ce forum ne serait assez subtile pour découvrir le stratagème :hein: !

T'as de la chance que je n'ai toujours pas remis en ligne mes smilies perso après que Free ait détruit mon compte, sinon je t'en aurais jeté des biens sentis .


----------



## syldra (22 Novembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  pour votre super accueil 
c décidé j'adooooooore ce forum  :rose: 
un grand merci à weboliver qui a fait mon bonheur  :love:  c exactement ce que je cherchais !!!!!!
bravo pour le jus de citron et les conseils "yodaesque" de tous


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  pour votre super accueil
> c décidé j'adooooooore ce forum  :rose:
> un grand merci à weboliver qui a fait mon bonheur  :love:  c exactement ce que je cherchais !!!!!!
> bravo pour le jus de citron et les conseils "yodaesque" de tous



Bah, si on peut aider. :rose:


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue a toi dans ce monde merveilleux


----------



## chagregel (22 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue a toi dans ce monde merveilleux



SMG


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> un grand merci à weboliver qui a fait mon bonheur  :love:



Web'O, file immédiatement dans ta chambre au lieu de faire le guignol !


----------



## Bilbo (22 Novembre 2004)

Jedi grillé par WebO. Tout se perd. 

À+


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O, file immédiatement dans ta chambre au lieu de faire le guignol !



En attendant, qui c'est qui a comblé de bonheur syldra en lui apportant sur un plateau la solution?  C'est bibi... 





			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Jedi grillé par WebO. Tout se perd.
> 
> À+




J'ai toujours été très fort à ce jeu là...


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

Et les autres enfants, vous rentrez aussi. Grégoire, SMG, c'est pas le bac à sable, ici. Allez, ouste !


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres enfants, vous rentrez aussi. Grégoire, SMG, c'est pas le bac à sable, ici. Allez, ouste !



C'est dingue ca : ca ne pense qu'a draguer les filles au lieu de faire ses devoirs ! A votre avis, vous allez rentrer en quatrième par miracle ?!  

Hello, My name is l'Amok, Monsieur l'Amok. Mais tu peux m'appeller majesté.


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu peux m'appeller majesté.


 _et il aime bien qu'on la pelle_


----------



## chagregel (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres enfants, vous rentrez aussi. Grégoire, SMG, c'est pas le bac à sable, ici. Allez, ouste !



Qui me parle?


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _et il aime bien qu'on la pelle_



Note : _bannir nephou._


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note : _bannir nephou._




   :rose:


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  pour votre super accueil
> c décidé j'adooooooore ce forum  :rose:


 
 syldra,

 comme tu l'a remarqué, les membres de ce forum ont plusieurs types de couleur de pseudo, suivant leurs qualités respectives. Seuls les pseudos contenant une base de magenta (les rouges et les violets, en fait), sont vraiment respectables, les autres ne sont que des voyoux déguisés.

 Pour bien comprendre leur mentalité particulière, je te propose de lire quelques extraits choisis de cette discussion.

 Très cordialement, rezba, Conseiller en Information et Orientation. :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> syldra,
> 
> comme tu l'a remarqué, les membres de ce forum ont plusieurs types de couleur de pseudo, suivant leurs qualités respectives. Seuls les pseudos contenant une base de magenta (les rouges et les violets, en fait), sont vraiment respectables, les autres ne sont que des voyoux déguisés.
> 
> ...



Syldra,

Ne fais jamais confiance à un mec qui est habillé en violet des pieds à la tête.

Très cordialement,

Amok, défenseur de la veuve et de la veuve.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Syldra,

Moi je m'appelle WebO, WebOliver, Olivier, et je suis suisse. Ne te fie pas à certains commentaires postés par des membres (!) violets. Ce ne sont que des couleurs factices et fallacieuses. Sous cette cape de fortune se cachent de vils personnages, près à bondir sur la première arrivée (sic). Et, n'écoute pas les propos de Sa Majesté l'Amok, il accuse le poids des ans, et ses neurones lui font petit à petit défaut.

WebO, votre serviteur aux lunettes jaunes.

PS: je grille bien.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> et je suis suisse.
> [...]
> 
> PS: je grille bien.


Quand je pense qu'il faut que je modère ce forum. 

   

À+


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et, n'écoute pas les propos de Sa Majesté l'Amok, il accuse le poids des ans, et ses neurones lui font petit à petit défaut.



Il faut que je change de mouchoir : celui ci commence  à avoir trop de noeuds...  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que je change de mouchoir : celui ci commence  à avoir trop de noeuds...  :mouais:



Remarque, lui, il lui en reste... des n½uds.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres enfants, vous rentrez aussi. Grégoire, SMG, c'est pas le bac à sable, ici. Allez, ouste !


oh alors toi


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> je cherche désespèrement


aucun problème 


			
				syldra a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un saurait-il où me procurer un logiciel de ce type ?


encore moins de problème


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense qu'il faut que je modère ce forum.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 Ah te voilà, toi ! Les petits faisaient pipi partout, y'a même le chat des voisins qui est entré. Sa Majesté le sourdingue priapique n'arrête pas de crier à travers la cloison, et l'autre espèce d'ado boutonnneux s'est encore tiré de son internat suisse pour venir courrir autour de notre invitée. Et maintenant, y'a le dealer dans les couloirs!
 Alors tu vas m'aider à remettre la cage d'escalier toute propre avant de repartir au café boire des picons bières comme hier soir !

 La rezba. Citrouille Inventive et Ordurière.


----------



## chagregel (22 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh alors toi



Qui ça toi    

Chagregel, l'affreux draps qui fait pipi partout


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

syldra,

laisse tomber les verts, violets, rouges, et les moustachus. Viens au bar, tu m'y trouveras sans doute affalé dignement au comptoir, prêt à te servir une bonne blague puérile dont j'ai le secret. Les autres sont si adultes... c'est d'un ennuyeux.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous, je rejoins votre petite communauté qui m'a l'air très accueillante.



Bonsoir syldra ...et bienvenue dans ce lieu de ...  

Bon courage quoi ! 
Je vois qu'ils t'ont tous sauté dessus (la gente féminine en ces lieux se faire rare (ou très discrète et pour cause !  ) (ou alors "avariée non il n'a pas dit ça l'Amok, ah oui devient "usée"  )
Moi j'ai trouvé la solution : * un trident* ...  avec lui j'ai du répondant !   
Ils sont tous _gentils_, mais bon il vaut mieux éviter tout ceux qui sont colorés : ils sont piégés !   

Signé Lorna, une diablotine.



Comme tu peux le constater mon pseudo se fini en "a" comme le tien, signe (très souvent) d'un speudo féminin ...   


 Et là si tout va bien tu vas voir un magnifique lâché de fauves en colère sur une pauvre petite diablotine sans (trop) de défense ... 
Lorna qui n'en a plus pour très longtemps  :casse:


----------



## Bilbo (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Viens au bar, tu m'y trouveras sans doute affalé dignement au comptoir.


Affalé certes, mais dignement ? 

À+


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et là si tout va bien tu vas voir un magnifique lâché de fauves en colère sur une pauvre petite diablotine sans (trop) de défense ...
> Lorna qui n'en a plus pour très longtemps  :casse:



humm... alors à quelle sauce on va te manger...???? :mouais:


une diablotine au coulis de foie gras accompagné d'un st estèphe...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna qui n'en a plus pour très longtemps  :casse:


Ne t'inquète pas Lorna, on n'est pas dans le Bar ici. :king:

À+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquète pas Lorna, on n'est pas dans le Bar ici. :king:
> 
> À+




aaaaah (soupir)   

D'ailleurs le bar , Poildep je sais pas si c'est le meilleur endroit ! :affraid: (surtout en ce moment  :hein: )


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah (soupir)
> 
> D'ailleurs le bar , Poildep je sais pas si c'est le meilleur endroit ! :affraid: (surtout en ce moment  :hein: )


 Non c'est vrai, j'y suis la seule personne fréquentable en ce moment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà, toi ! Les petits faisaient pipi partout, y'a même le chat des voisins qui est entré. Sa Majesté le sourdingue priapique n'arrête pas de crier à travers la cloison, et l'autre espèce d'ado boutonnneux s'est encore tiré de son internat suisse pour venir courrir autour de notre invitée. Et maintenant, y'a le dealer dans les couloirs!
> Alors tu vas m'aider à remettre la cage d'escalier toute propre avant de repartir au café boire des picons bières comme hier soir !
> 
> La rezba. Citrouille Inventive et Ordurière.



Rhôôô en voilà une peinture fâcheuse de ces lieux si bien habités   Rezba votre Plizz vous monte au nez ce me semble    Vous divaguez du plumeau 

Bienvenue Syldra, Panthère


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô en voilà une peinture fâcheuse de ces lieux si bien habités   Rezba votre Plizz vous monte au nez ce me semble    Vous divaguez du plumeau
> 
> Bienvenue Syldra, Panthère



"Vous divaguez du plumeau" excellente celle-là, je la garderai pour certaines discussions où elle saura faire son petit effet


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Mais elle est où Syldra ? 
Vous l'avez fait fuir ? Déjà ?

:hein:


----------



## joanes (23 Novembre 2004)

Syldra, reviens, ne t'inquiète pas ça va leur passer, c'est une habitude


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Syldra, reviens, ne t'inquiète pas ça va leur passer, c'est une habitude


 Si c'est pour raconter la même chose que moi 20 posts plus haut, je vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## joanes (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour raconter la même chose que moi 20 posts plus haut, je vois pas l'intérêt




C'est ce que je disais, c'est une habitude :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Et pendant ce temps-là ... y'à plus de Syldra ...

 


 :hein: bravo les gars !


----------



## joanes (23 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps-là ... y'à plus de Syldra ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben oui, c'est vrai quoi!!!!
Il fallait la cajoler un peu la petite. Maintenant elle a pris peur, elle est partie.
Je propose un truc pour ne pas faire fuir les nioubieuse : qu'elles soient acceuillies par Lorna ou Roberta, ou Madonna enfin, un pseudo qui fini par A quoi. Apparement ça fait moins peur


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps-là ... y'à plus de Syldra ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est quoi, là que je vois au bout de ton trident... C'est malin ça, Lorna... à gesticuler, tu as embroché Syldra...   Est-ce que ça en fait une diablotine désormais?


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Tu sais ce qu'il va te dire rezbA, hein... 

(ps : c'est pour toi joanes, mais j'arrive plus à poster avec citation..)


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai, j'y suis la seule personne fréquentable en ce moment.


c'est gentil... :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un truc pour ne pas faire fuir les nioubieuse : qu'elles soient acceuillies par Lorna ou Roberta, ou Madonna enfin, un pseudo qui fini par A quoi. Apparement ça fait moins peur


Je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant.   

À+


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant.
> 
> À+



Et Web'A...  :love: ah ouais...  ça le fait... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant.
> 
> À+



Je ne pense pas non plus, surtout qu'à bien y regarder, il serait utile d'éditer un Who's who MacG version "l'art de la pisciculture en posts troubles ou comment distinguer une femelle d'un mâle" :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est vrai quoi!!!!
> Il fallait la cajoler un peu la petite. Maintenant elle a pris peur, elle est partie.
> Je propose un truc pour ne pas faire fuir les nioubieuse : qu'elles soient acceuillies par Lorna ou Roberta, ou Madonna enfin, un pseudo qui fini par A quoi. Apparement ça fait moins peur



   

PS : le principal intéressé n'a pas (encore) réagi ...   peut-être qu'avec la deuxième couche ... là ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : le principal intéressé n'a pas (encore) réagi ...   peut-être qu'avec la deuxième couche ... là ...



Tu veux dire celui dont le pseudo commence par un A :mouais: Il ne viendra pas ton trident brille trop, il t'a repérée


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

salut Lorna 

(j'en profite puisqu'il n'y pas grand monde ici..)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire celui dont le pseudo commence par un A :mouais: Il ne viendra pas ton trident brille trop, il t'a repérée



 :mouais: mais non Tibo faut suivre on parlait des speudo se terminant pas A   

Ps :  madonna   

bon moi je suis triste pour une fois qu'il y avait une nouvelle, vous l'avez faite partir !!!    :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: mais non Tibo faut suivre on parlait des speudo se terminant pas A



Pourquoi un renversement orthographique est impossible ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: mais non Tibo faut suivre on parlait des speudo se terminant pas A





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le constater mon pseudo se fini en "a" comme le tien, signe (très souvent) d'un speudo féminin ...



Décidément, avec tout ces speudo...   :rateau:

  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, avec tout ces speudo...  p :rateau:



Comme tu dis : speudo


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.


----------



## joanes (23 Novembre 2004)

proposition :

Pour moi Joana

Weba (pas mal)
Tibomonga
Poildepa
Roberta (ah zut)
Supermoquetta
Bilba
Etcoetera (un nioubies)


    


En même temps il est bien tard


----------



## syldra (24 Novembre 2004)

mais non mais non je n'ai pas disparu, je ne suis pas tapie sous mon clavier, je maintiens ce forum est tip top, je suis simplement au bord de la crise de nerf avec un client qui me faicheeeeeeeeeee. Donc mauvaises ondes, donc mon gentil petit réseau POURAVE !!    fait des siennes hub pourri en berne, pb de fichier pfffffffffffffffffffffff :mouais: 

Je fais rapidos ma crise cardiaque dans les prochains jours et je reviens illico     lire en détails tous vos messages

pour tous  :love:

ps je maîtrise pas trop le sens profond des smileys au cas où ça ne se voit pas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

syldra a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non je n'ai pas disparu, je ne suis pas tapie sous mon clavier, je maintiens ce forum est tip top, je suis simplement au bord de la crise de nerf avec un client qui me faicheeeeeeeeeee. Donc mauvaises ondes, donc mon gentil petit réseau POURAVE !!    fait des siennes hub pourri en berne, pb de fichier pfffffffffffffffffffffff :mouais:
> 
> Je fais rapidos ma crise cardiaque dans les prochains jours et je reviens illico     lire en détails tous vos messages
> 
> ...



Bien contente que tu ne sois pas partie effrayée ...     

bon courage et à bientôt !


----------



## Balooners (24 Novembre 2004)

Moi je te dis une chose Syldra, c'est que tu es vraiment courageuse de rester dans ces fora...

 Surtout  ne va pas du coté du bar, tu risquerais de te faire bouffer toute crue...:mouais: 

 Mais viens dans la technique, on t'accueillera comme il se doit


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

:affraid: N'écoute pas ce pervers de Balooners. Il essaie de t'attirer dans les tréfonds inexplorés du forum. Il va encore te faire le coup des estampes japonaises, ou de l'oubli de ses clés. Il te présentera ensuite ses acolytes prêts à tout... :affraid:  Reste avec nous, et descends au Bar. :casse:


----------



## Balooners (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: N'écoute pas ce pervers de Balooners. Il essaie de t'attirer dans les tréfonds inexplorés du forum. Il va encore te faire le coup des estampes japonaises, ou de l'oubli de ses clés. Il te présentera ensuite ses acolytes prêts à tout... :affraid:  Reste avec nous, et descends au Bar. :casse:


   :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

   C'est toi qui dit ça ...  







  :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> C'est toi qui dit ça ...



Qui avait oublié ses clés?    :affraid:

N'écoute pas Balooners, Syldra, mais écoute plutôt un ancien de MacG, un Suisse-SuperBelge en plus... :love:   

En plus j'ai des super lunettes jaunes...


----------



## Balooners (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'ai des super lunettes jaunes...


 Tu as une chance incroyable que le WeboWeb n'existe plus !!! Découpe le


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une chance incroyable que le WeboWeb n'existe plus !!! Découpe le



Sa Majesté doit avoir ça dans ses tiroirs...   :love: Et moi il me reste aussi quelques trucs au cas où... Mais seulement pour des représailles...


----------



## Balooners (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté doit avoir ça dans ses tiroirs...   :love:


 Note pour plus tard : Contacter Amok  



			
				Je vois pas de quoi tu parles... a dit:
			
		

> Et moi il me reste aussi quelques trucs au cas où... Mais seulement pour des représailles...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

Balooners qui ne voit pas de quoi je parle... a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard : Contacter Amok



 Non, rien... :love: Mon arme de destruction massive...  Mais... non...  Amok, prend garde à toi, pas de représailles... pas de Fl.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Novembre 2004)

Bien, à présent que vous avez tous exprimé vos préférences pour les différents quartiers des ces forums, qu'il est établi que la gent féminine  est accueillie avec plaisir à défaut d'être bien accueillie et que certaines photos intimes refont surface, il est temps que ce fil parte dans l'espace dédié aux discussions de la communauté : Le Bar. 

À+


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2004)

T'as craqué avant moi ?


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as craqué avant moi ?




Pour syldra ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

bonjour Syldra

j'ai deja posté ici? je m'en souviens plus mais pas grave.....  

les mauvaises langues diront que en plus d'ecrire le françias avec mes pieds
j'ai aussi la memoire courte.....  .....ils n'ont pas tout a fait tort !!  

d'abord , on te mange pas toute crue, on  laisse quans meme un peu mijoter !!!  

reviens au bar nous voir tres souvent quand :

- le tecnique te prends trop la tete
- ton boss casse les pieds
-  ton homme fais la tete
- tes enfants ne font pas leur devoirs
- t'en a marrre du menage

au fait viens par ici quand cela te chante  il y a pas un motif bien reel !!


----------



## Bilbo (24 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as craqué avant moi ?


Ben quand on voit deux modos sur une couche à carreaux, l'½il pas trop vif, dans la Popol attitude, que veux tu que je fasse ? On a un rang à tenir à l'accueil.  

À+

P.S. Modérateur c'est pas une vie. :sick:


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.


donne, vas-y donne petit homme


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> proposition :
> 
> Pour moi Joana
> 
> ...




TibomonG4, désolée


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une chance incroyable que le WeboWeb n'existe plus !!! Découpe le




Je m'occupe de la (re)mise en ligne dès que j'ai le temps


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une chance incroyable que le WeboWeb n'existe plus !!! Découpe le


c'est quoi une sorte de modo du minitel


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je m'occupe de la (re)mise en ligne dès que j'ai le temps



Bon, je vais aussi faire les fonds de tiroir...  Non, mais...


----------

